# الألمانية «إيه لانغه اند سونه» تتحفنا بساعات كلاسيكية ومبتكرات تقنية



## sara A (29 يونيو 2009)

*على خطى شانيل....الألمانية «إيه لانغه اند سونه» تتحفنا بساعات كلاسيكية ومبتكرات تقنية*​ 



 
هناك علاقة غريبة بدأت تربط الموضة بفنون أخرى .. فدار «شانيل» تعاونت في العام الماضي مع المعمارية العالمية زها حديد؛ لبناء معرض متحرك، طلبت منها الدار تصميمه على شكل حقيبة يدها الأيقونية المبطنة، لتعرض فيه أعمال مجموعة من الفنانين، قام كل واحد منهم بترجمة تصورهم للحقيبة الشهيرة.
على نفس السياق، رد مركز التصوير الفوتوغرافي العالمي في نيويورك، التحية للموضة في بداية هذه السنة بافتتاح معرض أطلق عليه «عام الموضة» وكان الهدف منه التأكيد على أن الموضة والتصوير الفوتوغرافي من الفنون الهادفة، بغض النظر عن جوانبهما التجارية.
ثم لا ننسى تعاون دار «لوي فيتون» مع الفنان والمصمم الراحل ستيفن سبراوس من خلال حقائب يد وأحذية وإيشاربات، أو دار «كريستيان ديور» مع مجموعة من الفنانين الصينيين في بجين، ترجموا تصورهم لأعمال أيقونية للدار من خلال لوحات وصلت إلى باريس مؤخرا بعد أن اشتراها الملياردير برنار أرنو، مالك مجموعة «إل.في.أم.أش». 
لهذا يمكن القول إن هذه العلاقات أصبحت من الأمور الجاري بها العمل، رغم استنكار بعض الفنانين لها على أساس أنها استغلال للفن من اجل التسويق فقط. 
لكن المثير للإعجاب والإجلال هو دخول شركة ساعات عريقة مثل «إيه لانغه اند سونه» عالم الفن بطريقة مختلفة تماما، طريقة لا تستهدف التسويق بقدر ما تستهدف مد يد العون وتقديم الدعم لأحد أهم مهرجانات الموسيقى العالمية، ألا وهو مهرجان «سالزبورغ» الموسيقي، أو بالأحرى شقه المصغر «ويتسان» Whitsun، الذي يشهد فعالياته في أواخر شهر مايو لمدة يومين، وذلك بدعمه وتمويل فعالياته حتى يحافظ على مكانته ويثري عشاقه بالفن الجميل.
يقول فابيان كرونة، الرئيس التنفيذي للشركة الألمانية العريقة، إن المهرجان بتاريخه الذي يعود إلى بداية العشرينات من القرن الماضي، واحتفاله بالموسيقى الكلاسيكية والأوبرا الراقية، يعكس روح الدار، التي ينتمي إليها وبنيت أساسا على مبدأي الرقي والتميز، وظلت منذ بدايتها إلى اليوم تخاطب النخبة والذواقة من هواة اقتناء الساعات الفخمة ذات الوظائف المتطورة والجديدة.
ما يزيد من حجم الإجلال للشركة الألمانية أنها، وفي عز الأزمة المالية، وفي الوقت الذي بدأت فيه العديد من بيوت الأزياء والشركات تشد الأحزمة وتقتصد في مجالات قد تعتبر بالنسبة لها ترفا ومن الكماليات، التي لا تقدم أو تؤخر شيئا، وعلى رِأسها الفنون، بدليل أن معرض «شانيل» المتنقل قد توقف، كذلك معرض «ديور»، جددت «ألانغة أند سونه» عقد التزامها مع هيئة المهرجان لمدة عامين مقبلين، وبهذا مدَتها بطوق نجاة يحميها من الوقوع في مطب التقشف، الذي لا يخدم الثقافة ولا الفن بأي شكل من الأشكال.
أولغا رابل ستادلر، رئيسة المهرجان تقول، إن دعم الشركة يساعد على أن يحافظ هذا الأخير على مستواه واحترامه لمحبيه، بالإضافة إلى أنه يمكن فنانين من أمثال المايسترو العالمي ريكاردو موتي على تقديم سيمفونيات وقطع أوبرا من الممكن أن تبقى طي النسيان، لكن توفر الإمكانيات لتدريب العازفين والمغنين واستضافتهم طوال فترة التدريب وما بعدها، يجعل المستحيل ممكنا.
والممتع في الأمر أن «إيه لانغه أند سونه» ومنذ ثلاث سنوات، بدأت دعمها للفن من خلال التشجيع على إعادة الحياة لقطع منسية من القرن الثامن عشر، وأخذت على عاتقها مهمة إحياء أوبرا وموسيقى روحانية وسيمفونيات من المدرسة النابولية الشهيرة، وكأنها بذلك تنتقم لنفسها من نقمة النسيان، وتنفض الغبار على تاريخها الخاص. ذلك أن هناك تقاطع لافت بين تاريخ "إيه لانغه أند سونه" التي يوجد مقرها في منطقة ساكسونيا بأقصى شمال شرقي ألمانيا، وبين تاريخ المهرجان النمساوي الشهير، الذي يعتبر من أهم عناصر جذب مدينة سالزبورغ على مدى خمسة أسابيع تبدأ في أواخر يوليو.
فهذا المهرجان الذي زرعت بذرته في عام 1877، تعرض مثل الشركة الألمانية لعملية اغتيال خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى، حيث توقف في عام 1910 ليعود بعد أن انتهت في عام 1918، والفضل يعود إلى خمسة فنانين، نذكر منهم ريتشارد ستراوس، إلا أن المهرجان ولد رسميا في الـ22 من شهر أغسطس عام 1920.
واليوم يعتبر من أهم المهرجانات، التي تحتفل بالموسيقى الكلاسيكية والدراما والأوبرا بالتركيز على موتزارت وستراوس، إلى جانب فيردي وفالستاف وبيتهوفن وغيرهم، وتولد عنه «ويتسان»، الذي يشهد فعالياته قبله على مدى يومين، وهو الذي ترعاه «إيه لانغه».
أما الزائر لمقر هذه الأخيرة بغلاسهوته، الواقعة بالقرب من مدينة دريسدن، وهي المدينة التي عانت أكثر من غيرها من عبثية الحرب العالمية، وما خلفته من دمار لا بد وان يشعر بهذه التقاطعات التراجيدية. 
فالمدينة كانت تعتبر من أجمل المدن الأوروبية، وكان يطلق عليها «بندقية الشمال» لما تتمتع به من تاريخ ومعمار وفنون، قبل أن يجعلها حظها العاثر تدمر في آخر أيام الحرب. وما لم تدمره القنابل والدبابات، قتلته السياسة فيما بعد.
فصناعة الساعات كانت مزدهرة فيها قبل اندلاع الحرب، وليس أدل على ذلك من أن تاريخ «لانغه» مثلا يعود إلى عام 1845، حيث اكتسبت بمرور الأيام مكانة رفيعة، جعل اسمها مرادفا للتفوق التقني والهندسي، ولصيقا بتطوير وظائف غير مسبوقة، لكن الحرب وهزيمة ألمانيا وضعت نهاية لفصل رائع من مسيرتها، إذ دمرت مشاغلها بغلاسهوته في عام 1945، وكأن هذا لم يكن كافيا، فقد تم تقسيم ألمانيا وأمّمت السلطات الشيوعية بلدة غلاسهوته.
الفصل الثاني أن الورثة لم يتقبلوا الصدمة فتركوا البلاد لسنوات طويلة، ولحسن حظ عشاق الساعات، أنه كان هناك فصل ثالث وسعيد، وضعه أحد الورثة، حفيد المؤسس فالتر لانغه. فقد كان من السهل أن يغيب اسم الشركة إلى الأبد، لولا أن استبد الحنين بهذا الأخير، في عام 1990، فقام بمجهود جبار لنفض الغبار السميك، الذي تراكم على اسم الشركة وعلى بلدة غلاسهوته ككل لإعادتها إلى الواجهة، وهذا ما كان.
فقد عادت بنفس المعايير التقنية والتقاليد الرفيعة التي رسّخت مواقعها بين صفوة صانعي الساعات في العالم، وجعلتها إلى اليوم من الساعات التي يسيل لها لعاب المقتنين والعارفين.
ولا شك أن القارئ في هذا التاريخ يلمس أنه يتوفر على كل عناصر الأوبرا من حب وتراجيديا وعبثية ونجاح، وربما هذا ما يجعل العلاقة بين الشركة الألمانية العريقة وبين الموسيقى الكلاسيكية، بجانبها الأوبرالي، علاقة مفهومة ومتناغمة. 
*ساعة جديدة.. تقنيات عريقة*
دار «إيه لانغه» تعزو ريادتها وقدرتها على ابتكار وظائف وتعقيدات متطورة، إلى فضولها الدائم وبحثها عن الجديد لإرضاء نفسها وزبائنها، وآخر هذه الابتكارات ساعة «لانغه زايتفيرك». وهي أول ساعة ميكانيكية بعرض رقمي قفاز، مما يعني أنها تترجم الوقت في عصر التغيير، أي أنها تجسد الزمن وفي الوقت ذاته تتجاوزه. فقد صنع ميناؤها من الفضة الألمانية الخالصة ليشكل في إطار بارز الأرقام الكبيرة من النوافذ، التي تعرض عبرها الساعات والدقائق، وتتوسع لتشمل ميناء الثواني الفرعي، وبهذا توحد جميع مستويات قياس الوقت الثلاثة في وضع متناغم.
ويلاحظ أن عقدة تاج التعبئة تتجه رأسيا، بينما نجد في الثلث الأعلى من الميناء مؤشر الطاقة الاحتياطية، الذي يتعرف من خلاله صاحب الساعة على موعد إعادة تنشيط حركتها، من ميزاتها الواضحة حجم أرقامها، الذي لا يتعب العين ولم نره من قبل في أي ساعة مماثلة. 
ومع نقرات هامسة وخلال جزء من الثانية يتقدم عرض الثواني بالتدريج، حتى تقوم الساعة بقفزة كبيرة في قمتها. 
عند هذه النقطة، تنتقل كافة الأقراص الثلاثة فورا إلى الأمام، وفي وقت واحد من خلال وحدة واحدة.
كعادة الشركة في استعمال المعادن النفيسة فقط كالذهب والبلاتين في علبها، فإن هذه الساعة هي الأخرى كذلك، مما يجعل علبتها التي تبلغ 41.9 مليمتر لافتة. 
كل هذه العناصر وغيرها تجعل من هذه الساعة تحفة فريدة توفر تجربة جديدة لقياس الوقت يجمع بين الدقة والسهولة، فضلا عن أناقتها التي لا يعلى عليها، مما سيجعل كل من يسعفه الحظ ويحصل على نسخة منها، مقتنيا لبيبا.

المصدر http://arabic.arabia.msn.com/


----------



## kalimooo (29 يونيو 2009)

جميل جداااا يا سارة

شكراااااا على المعلومات الرائعة

ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## KOKOMAN (29 يونيو 2009)

معلومه راااااائعه يا ساره 

ميررررسى على المعلومه 


ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## white rose (30 يونيو 2009)

*بسلموا ايديك يا سارة

الرب يبارك تعبك​*


----------



## sara A (1 يوليو 2009)

*كليمو كوكو  ووايت*
*ميرسى كتير لمشاركتكم*
*ربنا يبارك حياتكم*


----------



## الياس السرياني (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراً عالمعلومات الجميلة أختي الغالية سارة

ربنا يبارك فيكِ...


----------



## zama (13 يوليو 2009)

أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل  ..


----------



## girgis2 (13 يوليو 2009)

*Thank you sara A*

*God bless you*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (13 يوليو 2009)

*موضوع جمييل
ميرسى ليكى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## farou2 (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراً ساره على الموضوع بس على الله ما تكون غاليه متل شانيل 
الرب يباركك​


----------



## zezza (13 يوليو 2009)

موضوع حلو و جديد سارة تسلم ايدك يا قمرة 
ربنا يباركك


----------



## الملكة العراقية (13 يوليو 2009)

شكراً على المعلومات الرااااااااائعة
ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


----------



## نجدى فرج (13 يوليو 2009)

شكرا ليكى على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهوداتك


----------



## ana-semon (13 يوليو 2009)

جميل جدا يا سارة
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

elias017 قال:


> شكراً عالمعلومات الجميلة أختي الغالية سارة
> 
> ربنا يبارك فيكِ...


 *ميرسى كتير إلياس*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

mena magdy said قال:


> أشكرك على الموضوع الجميل ..


 *ميرسى كتير يا مينا*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

girgisfairjohn قال:


> *thank you sara a*​
> 
> 
> *god bless you*​


 *ميرسى كتير يا جرجس*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *موضوع جمييل​**
> ميرسى ليكى
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


 *ميرسى كتير يا سندريلا*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

farou2 قال:


> شكراً ساره على الموضوع بس على الله ما تكون غاليه متل شانيل
> 
> 
> الرب يباركك​


 *ميرسى كتير يا فاروق*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

zezza قال:


> موضوع حلو و جديد سارة تسلم ايدك يا قمرة
> ربنا يباركك


 *ميرسى كتير يا زيزا*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

الملكة العراقية قال:


> شكراً على المعلومات الرااااااااائعة​
> 
> ربنا يبارك تعبك يا قمر​


 *ميرسى كتير يا ملكة يا قمر*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

نجدى فرج قال:


> شكرا ليكى على موضوعك الجميل وربنا يبارك حياتك ومجهوداتك


 *ميرسى كتير يا نجدى*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sara A (18 يوليو 2009)

ana-semon قال:


> جميل جدا يا سارة
> ربنا يباركك


 *ميرسى كتير يا آنا سيمون*
*ربنا بيارك حياتك*


----------



## sid (19 يوليو 2009)

معلومات قوية ميرسي اختى سارة


----------



## sara A (19 يوليو 2009)

sid قال:


> معلومات قوية ميرسي اختى سارة


 *ميرسى ليك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## just member (20 يوليو 2009)




----------



## وليم تل (20 يوليو 2009)

شكرا سارا
على المعلومات الرائعة
ودمتى بود
​


----------



## كوك (21 يوليو 2009)

_*ميرسى جدا على المعلومة*_
_*تسلم ايدك*_
_*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


----------



## sara A (21 يوليو 2009)

just member قال:


>


 *ميرسى يا جوجو*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (21 يوليو 2009)

وليم تل قال:


> شكرا سارا
> 
> على المعلومات الرائعة
> ودمتى بود​


 
*ميرسى يا أستاذ وليم*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------



## sara A (21 يوليو 2009)

كوك قال:


> _*ميرسى جدا على المعلومة*_
> 
> _*تسلم ايدك*_
> 
> _*ربنا يبارك حياتك*_​


 
*ميرسى يا كوك*
*ربنا يباركك*


----------

